# Montblanc rollerball refills in the Majestic kit



## dh405 (Apr 3, 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted before, but I looked around and didn't see anything that described this process. Also, this is my first post. Hi!

Recently, I started turning wood, and then discovered pen turning. I have made about 6 pens now and a couple days ago I decided to make one for my mother's birthday. Wanting something special, I elected to use the Majestic kit, a first for me, and some African Blackwood. When speaking to my mom, she mentioned that she really liked the way that Montblanc pens write. So, I decided I'd try to make a MB refill fit in her new pen.






Here's the completed pen. Not bad for a newbie, right?​

The Majestic uses a standard rollerball type refill and comes with a Schmidt 5888. Comparing the two, you'll find that the MB refill is just a hair longer than the Schmidt, but that doesn't seem to be an issue since the refill is held in by a spring at the base anyhow, allowing for a little "play" in the length.

The MB refill will fit in the pen just fine, except that the tip doesn't extend quite far enough. It writes fine, it just doesn't look quite right. Looking at it, I found that the problem was the "shoulder" at the top of the MB refill body. The shoulder had to go.





The tip of the pen without modification.





Compare the refill with the "collar" to the one without.​
Figuring I needed something that would grab the shoulder piece and pull it from the pen, I grabbed some wire cutters. I thought that the way the tool works would be almost perfect for what I need. I was right! The shoulder came off without too much trouble. Once I pulled it off, I tried the fit of the refill in the tip of the pen and it looks great!





Here are the wire cutters, with a finger pointing to the part that did the job.





Here, I was pulling the collar from the refill. Almost done!





The finished product! Fits just fine.​


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 3, 2012)

Derek, that works well and will do for you or you Mom as she has you around to do the next one but if you sell one and tell them you can supply a MB refill, make sure they know it has be retro fitted asnd that they cannot just buy one off the shelf...
BTW you might be intrested in this post:http://www.penturners.org/forum/f88/wanna-meet-95855/


----------



## dh405 (Apr 3, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Derek, that works well and will do for you or your Mom as she has you around to do the next one but if you sell one and tell them you can supply a MB refill, make sure they know it has be retro fitted and that they cannot just buy one off the shelf.]



Oh, absolutely correct. I don't sell any pens, though I am open to doing that in the future. If I were to sell one or give it to someone who wasn't in regular contact with me, they could select any one of the great refill options out there.


----------

